# I need a phone line switch of some kind



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm sure there must be something, but I don't even know what to call it, which doesn't help finding it.
Something inexpensive, simple. I have dialup (and live in a rural area, and nothing faster available, at this time- at least I can afford) 
I have a Caller ID box on the line going to my PC. If someone calls it shows, and I can go off line to answer, or let the Voice mail get it.
I also have Win XP "Modem on hold", which comes up and rings on the screen.
Supposedly...one can click to put the internet on hold and answer the phone and then switch back. My ISP says it supports this, but it doesn't work. I think because it's too slow putting it on hold and by then the phone has rung 5-6 times and the Voice mail comes on.
What I usually do, when I see a call and want to answer, is click the computer icons on the bottom of the screen, bringing up the box to click DISCONNECT (or right click them and disconnect) Then I WAIT. The hourglass spins and sometimes it goes off line in time (the actual phone rings) and I can answer it. But sometimes it doesn't in time.
I know this is a long story to ask what I can get, but is there some kind of a switch that would disconnecte the internet- and change over to the phone line FASTER when I see I have a call?
A two line phone splitter or something?
Something that isn't complicated and expensive?
If so, what would I call it and can someone point me in the direction of where to get it online?
Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Catch-a-call


----------

